# Suse 9.0 Dateisystem?



## rock (20. April 2004)

Hallo  

Welches Dateisystem für Suse 9.0 würdet Ihr empfehlen?
Ich bin selbst ein Einsteiger in das Suse Gebiet, daher:
Gibt es überhaupt unterschiede z.B.  in Freiser zu Ext3?
und mit welchem Format habt ihr die besten erfahrungen gemacht?


danke für antworten
mfg

r0ck


----------



## hulmel (20. April 2004)

Das wurde schon hier diskutiert.


----------

